# Incheon, South Korea



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC











pics by Evergreen


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

delete


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

delete


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, amazing photos from Incheon


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

This city is getting and looking better and better every day. One thing I like is that it doesn't look like any other city in Korea and very well-planned out and well-polished!!:banana::lol:


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Jukrapp said:


> That is your picture . . . that makes it and never is the truth.
> 
> Disturbing how you love that sick state. :no:


can I understand what language you are speaking in cuz it makes NO sense at all?


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

^ I think he's trying to ridicule you,.. 

the answer is "the city is getting and looking better and better" is objective truth. 
No doubt to anyone who observes it continuously.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Incheon skyline

Incheon has just only 1 building over 300m and only 4 buildings over 200m right now. But tomorrow will be quite differrent.

Pics from DC


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photo with the bridge its really cool, very nice


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from NIGHTVIEW


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

cool pictures :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## flesh_is_weak (Jun 16, 2006)

it's too bad that many westerners think Incheon is just a suburb of Seoul, and not another metropolitan city...i remember, when i was in a class, a Korean student said "I'm from Incheon", the teacher said "oh, you live near the airport?"


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

flesh_is_weak said:


> it's too bad that many westerners think Incheon is just a suburb of Seoul, and not another metropolitan city...i remember, when i was in a class, a Korean student said "I'm from Incheon", the teacher said "oh, you live near the airport?"


lol,, the teacher seems to think Incheon = airport and its surroundings,, 
well, I can't help but accept Incheon got known owing to airport so far, haha.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pics from DC


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Colonial and Historic Side of Incheon City:


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

Credits to: http://objectif.seoul.over-blog.com


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

This will be a great tower.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Most of all those u/c buildings and towers there would be great


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture by mir fated in love










pictures by 水


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

looks like SF


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

credit : pictures by Incheonin


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

credit : photo by CK


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Wonderful pictures from korean forum on SCC(pictures are a little old)
credit : pictures from http://www.dcinside.com/


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

CREDIT : photo by 모르비치

Incheon bridge


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

*^^FANTASTIC!*


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

photos by 1149bsy


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by 동북아의 허브


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Incheon Airpot with Hyundai Sonata 2011:*














































credits to: blog.paran.com/imck


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Munwon said:


> Nice


Hello, are you in Busan?oke:
Nice to meet you here.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Photo by zzangwoolin


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

*Incheon China Town* 









by noctiluca
































all by justin jung


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

citypia said:


> Hello, are you in Busan?oke:
> Nice to meet you here.


Hello Citypia!!! It's a honor to meet you too


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

credit : photo by adase


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

^^that is one beautiful pic Sean!!:banana:


----------



## nideru_90 (Dec 23, 2010)

the new sonata pic is really stunning..


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures from DCINSIDE

This one is a little bit old pic









New pics


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^ thanks for update ssc....do you know the names of these buildings? I love their glazings.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

èđđeůx;72127167 said:


> ^^ thanks for update ssc....do you know the names of these buildings? I love their glazings.


The name of these dancing buildings are Songdo Posco The # Central park 2.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

èđđeůx;72127167 said:


> ^^ thanks for update ssc....do you know the names of these buildings? I love their glazings.


The name of these towers are Songdo Posco the # central park1
This is my favorite.
It looks very boxy from a distance.
But It looks simple and so beautiful when getting closer and closer, especially when the sun is shinning.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

picture from DC
Photograper : 열이


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> The name of these towers are Songdo Posco the # central park1
> This is my favorite.
> It looks very boxy from a distance.
> But It looks simple and so beautiful when getting closer and closer, especially when the sun is shinning.


That is my favorite too.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Are these buildings near a waterfront? I see it and think waterfront architecture.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Credit : pictures frm DCINSIDE


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

^^ it's so amazing to finally see a Korean City without the hillyness and mountains in the background!


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

brianmoon85 said:


> ^^ it's so amazing to finally see a Korean City without the hillyness and mountains in the background!


Hi, brian
Nice to see you.:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

brianmoon85 said:


> ^^ it's so amazing to finally see a Korean City without the hillyness and mountains in the background!


It got too repetitive for you? :smug:


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

^^^ Hi Sean 

Eddeux, yeah a little since most Korean cities tend to look similar. But now that Incheon's Songdo and Busan's Marine City area is building landmark towers and buildings, it's pretty good to see cities having their "own" character in buildings and such as


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Songdo City and Incheon Bridge:*










*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^^^ nice!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by marianna


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

sorry, pictures are not available.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

^^^^ very colorful indeed! Sean.


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Songdo City:*



















*credits to: nightview.kr*


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

So, is Songdo a satellite city of Incheon? Incheon has always seemed weird to me. Like I always thought it was apart of Seoul metro. I need to visit this city to see what's there, one of the more mysterious cities in korea to me.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 110903_songdo_018


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 110903_songdo_012


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

İncheon will had nice skylines in future!
:cheers:
__________________


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 foryouth71님의 UFO ?


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful city!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

delete


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 ttaengi님의 도자기펜션



Flickr에서 ttaengi님의 도자기펜션


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

NEATT is still not finished? DAMN!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the amazing updates....:cheers1:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

photos by 하나스퀘어(from DCINSIDE)


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 lucbonnici님의 Photographing new structures


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Peeping Park님의 Oido


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

These pictures were taken 2 years ago.


Flickr에서 joonyoung.kim님의 old sea


Flickr에서 joonyoung.kim님의 IMG_9453


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ The mud flat is amazing and the skyline behind it is shimmering like a mirage.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Picture by ㄷㄷ
Picture from DCINSIDE


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 100720_incheon.brdg_027


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 110416_wolmido_005


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Recent Pictures
Picturesnby skyscrapersongdo


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

this city rose like a poenix out of the mud plains in less than 10 years. Amazing!


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Caute Woo님의 SongDo.jpg


Flickr에서 Caute Woo님의 SongDo.jpg


Flickr에서 Caute Woo님의 SongDo.jpg


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

I-Tower

Picture from DCINSIDE










Randering


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Picture by 1149bsy


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Photos by B-Mil(고종환)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

skyscrapercity said:


> Photos by B-Mil(고종환)


What is the strange looking short building in front of tall residential buildings?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome photos from Incheon; well done :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 city colors


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 city colors


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing skyscraper photos from Incheon....:cheers2:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

skyscrapercity said:


> Picture by 1149bsy


I like this angle.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

delete


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

delete


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

^^ albertobusy,
Very nice B/W photo! kay:


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Claudia L aus B님의 Tomorrow City - Songdo


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice and interesting skyline shots of Incheon...kay:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_040


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_038


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_037


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_036


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_030


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_020


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_015


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_005


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_002


Flickr에서 SJ.Kim님의 120429_songdo_003


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Hybrid Reality님의 Tri-Bowl Exhibition Space (III)


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 get higher


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 a city under construction


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 random


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 light spectacle


Flickr에서 gwnam.2008님의 all cubic


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Manfredo1님의 Songdo, Incheon


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 karlgarcia_03님의 Songdo Incheon, South Korea


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 homosapiens0023님의 52 weeks project - 15/52 << Digital city - 1 >>


Flickr에서 homosapiens0023님의 Digital city - 2


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

photos by O


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the superb photos from Incheon...:cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures from DCINSIDE


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 guanness님의 Incheon Airport


Flickr에서 guanness님의 Incheon Airport


----------



## littleboyvn (Jun 22, 2012)

great but little sad because it still wild and few people


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 Justin Alm님의 Incheon Airport


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

As cool as Songdo looks, I'd love to see some pictures of other parts of Incheon, like Yeonsu-gu, Dong-gu, etc.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by tokism


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

aquaticko said:


> As cool as Songdo looks, I'd love to see some pictures of other parts of Incheon, like Yeonsu-gu, Dong-gu, etc.


You know Yeonsu-gu, Dong-gu, the other side of Incheon.
Those places are ordinary looking places, nothing much special which don't have many skyscrapers there.

Incheon was the 4th largest clty of Korea but there were not many tall buildings until Songdo area has newly developed.
I think that's why there are not many pictures of those places since this site focus more on tall buildings.

Guweoldong area

Flickr에서 garfield_the_cat님의 Incheon: at Dusk


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Picutres by xpgnomer


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 죠스바


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Post #262: Really awesome photos :cheers:


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Songdo, Incheon was introduced by KGO-TV in San Francisco, Canal+ in France and BBC Knowledge

Mostly, they introduced new technologies of this city.


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

In my humble opinion,
Songdo has to be trying to find ways to differentiate herself from the other cities. I mean Songdo has to focus on the new technologies, not her skyline to beautify her facade in cities's competition of the world.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Bupyeong area


Flickr에서 bifyu님의 bupyeong?


Flickr에서 bifyu님의 pu-pyong shopping mall

Somewhere in Incheon

Flickr에서 bifyu님의 incheon


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

skyscrapercity said:


> Bupyeong area
> 
> 
> Flickr에서 bifyu님의 bupyeong?
> ...


I can see there are lots of chineses there. 

정말 중국같다..


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Ewan McIntosh님의 P1010118


Flickr에서 Ewan McIntosh님의 P1010120


Flickr에서 Ewan McIntosh님의 P1010117


Flickr에서 Ewan McIntosh님의 P1010114


Flickr에서 Ewan McIntosh님의 P1010113


Flickr에서 Ewan McIntosh님의 Songdo Incheon


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great shots from Incheon...:cheers2:


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Songdo international newtown*


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Michael Kang said:


>


Michael Kang, nice to see you. 
Are you a korean?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

albertobusy said:


> from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


stunning....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Incheon


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Opening of canal way in Cheongna*


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

pictures by Rayner du


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 NCSanders님의 Songdo Tower


Flickr에서 NCSanders님의 Songdo Tower 2


Flickr에서 NCSanders님의 Songdo Tower 3


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 katyxxa님의 Songdo, Incheon


Flickr에서 katyxxa님의 Songdo, Incheon


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by Seoul


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Picture by CK


----------



## breadroti (Oct 6, 2012)

HAhaha Songdo is still a ghost town due to super low take up rate and high renting cost. But it is a unique ghost town, IT IS A HIGH TECH GHOST TOWN!!! Nothing much to say, just total failure.


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 fidel.2012님의 central park 1


Flickr에서 fidel.2012님의 rowing


Flickr에서 fidel.2012님의 Modern architectural


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Pictures by 서울해적단


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

They should've just built all these skyscrapers in Yeoido Island after demolishing the commieblocks on the riverfront. Songdo...once a dream...now a total failure....


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by ㅇ


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 simonbondphotography.com님의 There are known knowns, known unknowns, unknown knowns, and unknown unknowns! - Songdo, South Korea


Flickr에서 simonbondphotography.com님의 Sim city - Songdo, South Korea


Flickr에서 simonbondphotography.com님의 The waiting game - Incheon, South Korea


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Amazing Incheon , nice photo ..


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for posting many pictures, sean.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 simonbondphotography.com님의 Songdo city - Incheon, South Korea


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Songdo










by burningjewel


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*International future city, Songdo*


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*International future city, Songdo*









































































Photo by* Kim Yang Woo **- blog.naver.com/hangena*


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

^^ Michael kang, Thank you for posting.


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Cheongna international city*

*Cheongna Canal Way*​



















































































*The source from* : http://blog.naver.com/park1147/80193678363​


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Cheongna international city*

*The scenery of Cheongna International City*​



































































































































































*The source from*: http://blog.naver.com/park1147/80193678363​


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

nice pics.


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

picture by 송도불패


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Michael Kang said:


> Photo by* Kim Yang Woo **- blog.naver.com/hangena*


Amazing! :shocked:


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_014


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_004


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 simonbondphotography.com님의 Songdo city - Incheon, South Korea


Flickr에서 simonbondphotography.com님의 Songdo - South Korea


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

I wish all these buildings were in Seoul instead hno:


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

Incheon Airport by erin_jianc


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Cheongna international city*

*day and night of Cheongna international city*​
*







*


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_004


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_005


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_007


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_008


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_009


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_014


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_018


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_022


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_026


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_028


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_031


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 130629_songdo_046


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 카이엔님의 다 닳은 라이닝과 빗물이 아..


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Flickr에서 HanZhan님의 Songdo - Incheon Bridge Panorama


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131012_songdo_016


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131012_songdo_015


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131012_songdo_001


Flickr에서 Sungjin Kim님의 131012_songdo_004


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 BJYPhoto님의 Incheondaegyo2


Flickr에서 BJYPhoto님의 Incheondaegyo1


Flickr에서 BJYPhoto님의 Incheondaegyo12


----------



## citypia (Jan 9, 2005)

Flickr에서 Duongkr10님의 s


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the latest images from Incheon... =)


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Sip-Jeong Yeolwoomul tennis court (2014 Asian game)*





























































































[Center court: 3,510 seat]
[Indoor court: 956 seat]
[Sub court: 852 seat]
[squash court: 1,275 seat]


----------



## WingWing (Jun 14, 2013)

Incheon really amazing, unfortunately the skyline abit lack of density.

the parks really awesome


----------



## brianmoon85 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Songdo shots and Songdo Global University Campus!!*



















































































*credits to: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/*


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

jschwartzman











enee0322











svatyvaclav











tion6a











pritchp


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

pictures by 촉촉한


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

randysimes










minhwis2


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Songdo - Incheon Bridge Panorama by HanZhan, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Songdo again by ISO__100, on Flickr


Songdo City by ISO__100, on Flickr


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Songdo Prugio Harbor view*









http://www.haeahn.com/ko/project/de...&prjctSeq=591&searchKeyword=&searchCondition=









http://www.haeahn.com/ko/project/de...&prjctSeq=591&searchKeyword=&searchCondition=









http://www.haeahn.com/ko/project/de...&prjctSeq=591&searchKeyword=&searchCondition=









http://www.haeahn.com/ko/project/de...&prjctSeq=591&searchKeyword=&searchCondition=


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

*Incheon soccer facilities*

*Incheon Munhak main stadium [2002 world cup stadium / 49,084 seats]*









http://terms.naver.com/entry.nhn?docId=2622880&cid=51927&categoryId=53652









http://blog.naver.com/rampal/220138496033






















*Incheon Sung-Eui Arena[Incheon Utd football stadium / 20,300 seats]*









http://m.grandculture.net/list.aspx?use=&lc=GC047&ct=F&ctid=F00001&curPage=120&pageSize=20









http://m.grandculture.net/list.aspx?use=&lc=GC047&ct=F&ctid=F00001&curPage=120&pageSize=20









http://architizer.com/projects/incheon-football-stadium-sungui-arena-park/









http://m.grandculture.net/list.aspx?use=&lc=GC047&ct=F&ctid=F00001&curPage=120&pageSize=20









http://architizer.com/projects/incheon-football-stadium-sungui-arena-park/


















https://www.google.com/fusiontables/DataSource?docid=1uXYFHmAVjZLnevAQgZ2yjzOQmI3UrEawcAywp1vP



*Incheon Asian Games main stadium[61,818 seats → 29,465 seats]*









http://www.heerim.com/home/ajax_main_image









http://noulnori.net/271









http://ilyo.co.kr/?ac=article_view&entry_id=78196#









http://shootkim.tistory.com/508









http://noulnori.net/271


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

The city of the famous battle.

Very nice.


----------



## Michael Kang (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks! The city have the small field to play soccer in Namdong-gu. But the field was originally built for rugby game.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Photo I took today on a flight to Jeju. On the foreground is Cheongna New City.


IMG_1179 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Songdo :


IMG_1181 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr

Songdo and Southern Incheon (including Munhak Stadium) :

IMG_1184 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr


IMG_1185 by kimahrikku1, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Incheon !


Incheon by J Labrador, Flickr에서

Incheon old town seen from the northern ramp at the east end of Incheon Bridge


----------

